# Cyps 2012



## tocarmar (Mar 22, 2012)

There are alot just starting.. 

Here are some of them..

Cyp. acaule











Cyp. pubescense





Cyp. calceolus





Enjoy!! Flower pics soon!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2012)

I have to check if any of mine are coming up! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 22, 2012)

Even though things are incredibly early here, I haven't seen any signs of my cyps coming up. yet....trilliums are coming, some without blooms are fully leafed out, but nothing in the cyp dept. yet.


----------



## Dido (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice and congrats keep them comming. 

here the first one start to look outside. 

The most are keept cool from me. The biggest is my planipetalum he is over the soil now. 

And my farreri which I had now the first year outside without covering is showing his now. I am really glad he made it.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Tom,

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 23, 2012)

Great starts!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Clark (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking good!

The local state park has natives. Will wait a bit, don't want to step on any.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2012)

Clark said:


> ...The local state park has natives. Will wait a bit, don't want to step on any.



um.....

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/travel/Protecting+orchids+killing+them+with+kindness/6355519/story.html


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> um.....
> 
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/travel/Protecting+orchids+killing+them+with+kindness/6355519/story.html



Interesting... I'll counter that with this: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:81nnXL-67GwJ:www.canadianorchidcongress.ca/conserv5.pdf+marilyn+light+orchids&hl=en&gl=ca&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjju6H_zGUBjXn49gNQG4haTeV1UTifRDUKOu4icaV1lx28OEVIwjc7na9MGh9Il5IgwBNlz3_-IZJgl64miqubeEnKTIE_AFr5y6OA-St71WSjlXchRAYxCktaMA2Nm4MOi_nY&sig=AHIEtbTIJYv3sYvUocZ1zwtf6mWbSgXI8g


----------

